#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  離職申請 - 好文共享

## 潞的Q

其實我也沒想到自己會忙到這種地步
自從期中考開始後我上站的時間明顯越來越少
有掛著大部分也都是在拼功課或休息
我在想是不是能請KIBA代找另一位版友接替我的位置?
在這邊致上十萬分歉意
另我的各版可能也得麻煩你close掉 理由同上 

不勝感激

----------


## 狼王白牙

已同意申請

感謝 *潞的Q* 這段時間對好文共賞版及其他版友的付出

----------

